# Xcomposite Window Capture is frozen / does not update



## falsifiable (Jan 6, 2021)

Xcomposite shows 1 frame, but never updates, remaining frozen.  If I change one of the window capture settings, it renders a new frame, and stays frozen there again.  It updates while I'm moving the window around, but not when left in one place.  It captures my cursor over the window, but not the window itself.  Tested across multiple different applications.

Running Arch w/ nvidia drivers on XFCE,
uname is Linux 5.10.4-arch2-1 #1 SMP PREEMPT


Logs: https://obsproject.com/logs/eXbnLEKbko-2ka3W


----------



## falsifiable (Jan 6, 2021)

I  ended up reinstalling Arch for related reasons.  Problem solved.


----------



## Neil16108 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi, I think this is exactly the same problem I'm having. I made a window capture of a clock I was to use on OBS. However, the clock doesn't keep time, only if I toggle back off OBS to the actual window of the clock and then back to OBS will it refresh.

I don't think I'm as techie as you, what do you think should do?


----------



## carlosnewmusic (Apr 8, 2021)

it happens to me when recording a video in a background browser be it chorme or firefox.


----------



## dho14 (May 18, 2021)

Any news on this xcomposite capture failure? I'm having the same issue now since a new 21.04 install, with up to date Nvidia drivers. OBS just doesn't the image from any XComposite window capture unless you manually refresh by: (i) changing settings of capture in OBS, or (ii) moving/resizing the window itself.


----------



## bengrf (May 28, 2021)

Oh no, there is not even a suggested solution to this problem.  As it works right now Window capture is absolutely unusable, it only captures one image of a website and never updates. Screen capture almost works except everyone screen capture is absolutely horrid for streaming. 

Its very annoying that obs most important feature is simply unusable.


----------



## Tuna (May 28, 2021)

There are multiple ways to capture windows. There is a external GNOME capture plugin (when you are on windows). OBS v27 beta has wayland window capture build in.

If the regular/old X11 window capture does not work it is usually an issue with GPU driver and the WM. Nothing OBS can automatically fix for you.


----------

